# MVB February 2009 Klein 1990-1993



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

First Flight Bikes eked out a win with its impressive Ritchey Annapurna in the inaugural MVB. It was a crowded field with a number of amazing bikes. Well, here we go again! This time the contest is Kleins. Post a bike with slicks at your own risk. Bike had better be from between 1990 and 1993. There are some true Klein experts here so don't test 'em. First ten entries make go on to voting. There will be more discussion this time around before votes go up. You have to own the bike you post and you can only enter one.

And sorry, my new Klein won't be entered.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*1990 Klein Attitude*

I've posted this before.

Have wanted this model since it came out but never seriously considered getting one in college given money. Purchased this one on eBay three years ago and picked up a 1990 catalog a few months back.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Only have one Klein in that age range so that makes it easy to choose





































And please note that we are playing both sides of the tire debate by going with Speedmax "semi-slicks":thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

holden said:


> I've posted this before.
> 
> Have wanted this model since it came out but never seriously considered getting one in college given money. Purchased this one on eBay three years ago and picked up a 1990 catalog a few months back.


http://www.yellowjersey.org/how2clip.html


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> For Holden:
> http://www.yellowjersey.org/how2clip.html


Yeah.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> For Holden:
> https://www.yellowjersey.org/how2clip.html


Don't worry FB, there will be a toe-strap MVB, but I am pretty sure I have a lock.










The leather has been beveled for ease of entry and has been graphite coated. The clamp mech has been rebuilt for strength and and power and the straps are extra grabbable with added loops. The perfect toe straps.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

How about a "Before and After" entry.....

Before:










After:





































Not a garage queen or 100% original by any stretch of the imagination, but it makes my heart beat faster every time I see it, and it gets ridden like an MTB should.

Steve


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Don't worry FB, there will be a toe-strap MVB, but I am pretty sure I have a lock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha. Can't wait. Excellent work there. I have not tried the grafite or the beveling. That looks like something that came out of Fairfax.  I have a few from the same address, but not taken to that extreme.

Just don't wear your white loafers with the grafite coated straps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Steve, that cleaned up nicely but please shorten the cable housing!

Carsten


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Carsten said:


> Steve, that cleaned up nicely but please shorten the cable housing!
> 
> Carsten


Thanks Carsten. I went as short as I could with the cables...if I went shorter, the angle of the lever ferrule put a kink in the cable...besides, I like a little extra room for fakie bar spins when I wheelie it. 

Looking forward to your entry...how will you decide which beauty to enter?

Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Looking forward to your entry...how will you decide which beauty to enter?
> 
> Steve


that's an easy decision. i don't own a Klein from that period...

the ZipGrip Attitude is a 1993 but genetically belongs more into the later MC2 era. the allmighty mod yet has to decide if i may put it up or not 

and it being a wall hanger i'm not sure if i want to go through the torture of all those comments that for sure will come once all the other show-pieces are posted :skep:

Carsten


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Carsten said:


> that's an easy decision. i don't own a Klein from that period...
> 
> the ZipGrip Attitude is a 1993 but genetically belongs more into the later MC2 era. the allmighty mod yet has to decide if i may put it up or not
> 
> ...


Hey, don't be delicate. Let's see it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

there's no limit on the number of photos we can post, right?

1993 ZipGrip MC2 Attitude "Sea&Sky"










It is one of 2 or 3 prototypes of the back then new MC2 era bikes. The other one i am aware of is the one featured in the 1994 catalog.

The bike has some unique features like the ZipGrip seat post clamp which uses a threaded conical collet to secure the seat post, similar to the MC2 clamp mechanism. This version of the ZipGrip is bare polished aluminum. The later production ZipGrips on the Pulse frames were rubber coated.




























The MC2 locknut and logo (debossed!) and the collet are different to the later production version (right MC2 is the standard one)










Seems like the collect (right, left is the standard one) did not work as intended thus additional slots were hand cut into it. Learning by doing...










The chain stays are similar to the MC1 era stays, i.e. not as complex in shape as the production ones. But they are already shorter than the MC1 stays (but a tad longer than the production stays) and already have the Micro Dropouts



















Here in comparison the production MC2 era chain stays










It also still has the MC1 era anti chain suck device and bottom bracket cable guide










Top and down tube look like those on the 93 MC1 Attitude, i.e. 48mm diameter down tube, simple brake cable exit and welded-on cable entries.










But they must already be the Gradient tubes because the frame is considerably lighter than the MC1 Attitude frame.

They also did not yet use the plastic spacers between MC2 and head tube










I didn't get it with the correct MC2 plug so i made one out of a standard MC2 cap










I have built it close to the catalog specs, i.e. XTR M900, Flite and Syncros seat post. Rims are Araya RM400. Looks like the bike was never ridden and it might not be heat treated and thus not really meant to be ridden. Condition is pretty much mint except for a few paint chips from poor storage (before i got it).

The story behind it is that a SwissAir pilot bought it in the US in the 90s and took it to Switzerland. A friend years later found it in a sort of thrift store. Another friend spotted on a poor photo that it is not the usual MC2 Attitude and i finally had the honor and pleasure to restore and build it. I got only frame and MC2 but still had the fork which is a very early one (dropout welds are sanded down which they later did not do anymore) and thus it is a pretty good match.

The catalog page










Pics of the one in the catalog, taken in a certain someone's "warehouse" in Chehalis










In front of it that's its big brother, the ZipGrip Adroit featured in the 94 catalog










Here either mine or the other one on a 93 bike show (pic is from a bike magazine)










And that's how my friend found it - for sure a BOTM winner  I think i deserve some bonus points for having rescued it...










Below some more photos.




























Enjoy, Carsten


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

:cryin: My Fervor and I humbly surrender.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice rare bird there, Carsten.

That red, ZipGrip Equipped Adroit pictured in there looks pretty hot as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice rare bird there, Carsten.
> 
> That red, ZipGrip Equipped Adroit pictured in there looks pretty hot as well.


thanks. Yes that Adroit is my No. 1 dream bike since i first looked into the 94 catalog looooong ago. I was so close to seeing it in person last August but it didn't work out  Btw, it's not just red, it's Painted Desert. Just red that's another nice smooth-welded aluminum bike 

Carsten


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yellow Jersey...Ha!*

Too funny.
That is one, hmmm what's the word, eccentric shop!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

whats going on with that B tension screw?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*wow, nice entries....is this thing already over?*

This one's got the proverbial "snowballs" chance of winning after whats already been entered but what the heck.....Grabbed my own shots from a previous thread so they may be blurry but I don't have time to take new poser shots 

Maybe I can pick up some more "coughcharityvotescough."


----------



## boyburning (Apr 28, 2007)

Carsten, what pedals are those in the 9th picture down...?


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

I never get tired watching Carstens photos...

Here´s another boring Team Usa -colored Attitude.




































With semi-slicks...!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

boyburning said:


> Carsten, what pedals are those in the 9th picture down...?


i think those are Tioga Clipman. soon replaced with the M737...

Carsten


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd like to nominate my 1993 Adroit in Team Storm, built as a Tinker Juarez Replica.

Sorry, this got a little photo-heavy...





































The wheels are Tinker's original wheels from 1993! They still have UCI inspection numbers from the '93 Worlds...









This is how it was when I received the bike:









Lastly, some pics with proper gear on:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I think I've voted for Kai's Tinker replica in everything its been in its that cool. And I also have to decide between Carsten's uber rare Attitude and the soft spot I have split between Holden and Shamus' Team USA's. 

This is possibly more difficult than the Ritchey MVB.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Count me out. I sold 'em all

hehehehehhehe!  

hmmm.  

Seeing all these pics might make me have sellers remorse?

naww! :madman: 

(maybe)


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

Carsten said:


> And that's how my friend found it - for sure a BOTM winner .....


Like AB's C-26 you mean :thumbsup:

Anyhow in the name of entente cordiale (and because chances are it's the only time I'll have a bike suitable for MTBRVRCBOTM) I'll throw my hat in with this 1993 Attitude.




























Shame I can't find any pics of the bike when I was running the Spengles on it.

Hope Kai's Tinker Rep wins this


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice run so far. Only two more open slots ... tick tick tick ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I think I've voted for Kai's Tinker replica in everything its been in its that cool. And I also have to decide between Carsten's uber rare Attitude and the soft spot I have split between Holden and Shamus' Team USA's.
> 
> This is possibly more difficult than the Ritchey MVB.


Team USA? Last I checked it was red, white and blue or maybe I missed the memo.

Where is the Shark's graffiti?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Team USA? Last I checked it was red, white and blue or maybe I missed the memo.


http://wundel.com/


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Where is the Shark's graffiti?


That's the one I've been waiting for too. That's my favorite on the whole Klein picture thread.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> http://wundel.com/


maybe someone at Wundel got us mixed up with the Italianos? Why would that be called Team USA?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I thought it was called Dolomite...but everywhere else I see 'Team USA'.

How about....the green white and pink one.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I thought it was called Dolomite...but everywhere else I see 'Team USA'.
> 
> How about....the green white and pink one.


I've heard dolomite as well, but not sure if that's real either. I have a 1990 Klein brochure and I'm pretty sure it doesn't call it either. Wonder if someone mistakenly called it that online and it stuck? Or maybe the later catalogs call it that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> I thought it was called Dolomite...but everywhere else I see 'Team USA'.
> 
> How about....the green white and pink one.


both names for that paint are not "official". In the catalogs it was just called "Bright Green/White/Magenta fade". "Team USA" probably because the Klein team rode those bikes for a while and there was a "Team Issue" version with Campa Centaur parts?

In Germany that paint was called "Dolomiti" from beginning on. Guess why



















That ice cream was a favourite of many of us (i preferred "Split" though) in the 70s and 80s and just part of our life. When the first Attitudes showed up it was quickly called the "Dolomiti Attitude". Someone translated it but it's a bit out of context.

Carsten


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Carsten said:


> That ice cream was a favourite of many of us in the 80s and just part of our life. When the first Attitudes showed up it was quickly called the "Dolomiti Attitude". Someone translated it but it's a bit out of context.
> 
> Carsten


Good info as usual, Carsten.

Sounds like Team Issue somehow became Team USA.

Dolomite is not entirely out of context since the Dolomites are in Italy and it kindasorta matches their flag... Is that a reach?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

We used to call it the watermelon bike. I had one sold it to Paul Mackles of Team Mongoose BITD. My vote is going to Shamus I had the XT bike but deep down I wanted the Campy kit.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I can't vote this month. Sorry.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*When I think "VRC Klein" This is what I imagine*



ShamusWave said:


> I never get tired watching Carstens photos...
> 
> Here´s another boring Team Usa -colored Attitude.


WOW!! This one and Carstens are my favorite so far.....

I'm holding off on my choice but the competition is tough already.

All the others are great too though....

When I think hmmmm.... "VRC Klein". This is what I imagine. :thumbsup: The campy stuff is what really does it for me!

You guys are lucky FF doesn't have a plethora of Kleins to choose from


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, here's my disclaimer, I just got this last Sat (1/31) and was going to post up a lil blurb but wanted to wait til I took pics. I'm not entering the MVB contest (not the right year, I know) but can I post this with the other Kleins?


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*.*

I guess I'm with Richie on the 'no vote'... s'funny, I've got so used to seeing those bloated,candy coated frames with slicks they now look wrong with 'proper' tyres and even more out of place on the hill!

Mr K

BTW, are owners like their dogs...?!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

mrkawasaki said:


> I guess I'm with Richie on the 'no vote'... s'funny, I've got so used to seeing those bloated,candy coated frames with slicks they now look wrong with 'proper' tyres and even more out of place on the hill!


Typical bandwagon Klein bashing...weak, 

If a '90s Klein with knobbies being ridden someplace other than a bike path looks "wrong" to you, you need to wipe the dirt off your near-sighted glasses rft: 

Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

DSFA said:


> Ok, here's my disclaimer, I just got this last Sat (1/31) and was going to post up a lil blurb but wanted to wait til I took pics. I'm not entering the MVB contest (not the right year, I know) but can I post this with the other Kleins?


there's an "official" Klein thread somewhere buried in here. link is in the faqs.

Carsten


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Typical bandwagon Klein bashing...weak,
> 
> If a '90s Klein with knobbies being ridden someplace other than a bike path looks "wrong" to you, you need to wipe the dirt off your near-sighted glasses rft:
> 
> Steve


i'm actually (positively) surprised that the first such post came that late 

i don't get the link to Lagerfeld though 

Carsten


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Carsten said:


> there's an "official" Klein thread somewhere buried in here. link is in the faqs.
> 
> Carsten


Thanks for the info. I was just kind of psych'ed to get this bike in the condition its in and saw this so thought I'd share, even if it's the wrong place   I'll have to hunt up the other thread or post a new one later gotta go get my son registered for school for next fall.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Where the h3ll are all the knock out Kleins????

Mr.Orange, where'd your graffiti Attitude end up?

Shark, Zingel, euros, where are you guys? Don't be shy, post 'em up.

There should be a ton of killer Adroits/Attitudes/etc in here in every color under the planet, what gives?:???: 




Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with Steve. I'm shocked, actually. I have my sunglasses on and I would like my eyes to burn!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

My new Klein just showed up and looks better than I thought so perhaps I'll include it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Where the h3ll are all the knock out Kleins????
> 
> Mr.Orange, where'd your graffiti Attitude end up?
> 
> Steve


post 28


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Where the h3ll are all the knock out Kleins????
> Mr.Orange, where'd your graffiti Attitude end up?
> Shark, Zingel, euros, where are you guys? Don't be shy, post 'em up.
> There should be a ton of killer Adroits/Attitudes/etc in here in every color under the planet, what gives?:???:
> Steve


They would have to change out the slicks and it's too much work 

But it's true...I was also expecting more. The ones here are very nice but I know there are many more.

I gotta admit..Carstens bike is Primo but I'm leanin' towards eastcoaststeves beauty for the originality and personal touch


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Typical bandwagon Klein bashing...weak,
> 
> If a '90s Klein with knobbies being ridden someplace other than a bike path looks "wrong" to you, you need to wipe the dirt off your near-sighted glasses rft:
> 
> Steve


Mr. K gets to say whatever he wants. We (and by we, I mean I) bash Retrobike all the time. We can take a shot or two.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by eastcoaststeve
Fantastic bandwagon Klein bashing...COOL, 

'90s Kleins with slicks and purple spins being ridden on the sidewalk looks "perfect" to me too, you need to help me find a Ringle bottle cage and some ano bits for my bike. :thumbsup: 




Steve 



Mr. K gets to say whatever he wants. We (and by we, I mean I) bash Retrobike all the time. We can take a shot or two. 
__________________
-eric-




Fixed in the interest of better global relations  .



steve


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...i gave it a 10 in the swimsuit competition.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

hairstream said:


> ...i gave it a 10 in the swimsuit competition.


Nice! Now it needs its hubs and BB to be opened, cleaned and dried...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Archangel said:


> Nice! Now it needs its hubs and BB to be opened, cleaned and dried...


Why? It has sealed bearings!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Haha! That picture makes me cringe every time. I'm going to chain my Potts up to the back of my Bronco, drag it down the street and photograph it.


----------



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

Archangel said:


> I'd like to nominate my 1993 Adroit in Team Storm, built as a Tinker Juarez Replica.
> 
> Sorry, this got a little photo-heavy...
> 
> ...


Nice bike. Where's the dreads?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Where are all the Kleins? No Adroits?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Where are all the Kleins? No Adroits?


that looks like a darker green than usual.

just a few more bits and my attitude will be finished(shut up eric)

I saw the shark lurking in this thread yesterday, hoping he'll post something


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

bushpig said:


> My new Klein just showed up and looks better than I thought so perhaps I'll include it.


photo shop some Klein decals on Big Red and post it. nobody will notice that it's not a Klein 

carsten


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> I saw the shark lurking in this thread yesterday, hoping he'll post something


He's the only guy who posts fewer pictures than Stu....and they really really should both be sharing more.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

My Ultra-Violet 92 Rascal. I've had it since new.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Nurse: Doctor, I think this thread is dying...we need to do something to save it fast!

Doctor: 200cc of adrenaline stat!
.
.
.











Steve


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I know. I think all the Klein hate has thinned the ranks of Klein guys. I may post mine after all. I think it looks pretty cool too.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

*We have a winner!*

Definitely the breast... I mean best entry so far.:thumbsup:



eastcoaststeve said:


> Nurse: Doctor, I think this thread is dying...we need to do something to save it fast!
> 
> Doctor: 200cc of adrenaline stat!
> .
> ...


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I might suggest a non-neon, early Klein...that's the only way I'd care...otherwise the skin shot gets my vote.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

richieb said:


> I might suggest a non-neon, early Klein...that's the only way I'd care...otherwise the skin shot gets my vote.


My Mountain Klein is too old for this thread or I would post a pict of it.

Someone needs to take that girl shopping. Her clothes are too small...


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*1991 Attitude*

The only picture I have handy of this one as I´m traveling. This is a 1991 Attitude in backfire. Even a period correct picture, taken in 1992 on the Slickrock Trail.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I guess the 90-93 year designation is just asking for trouble, huh? I'm sleepy, looking at all these Kleins...zzzzzzzzz....


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Steve


...any more than a handfull of spokes is a waste.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

richieb said:


> I guess the 90-93 year designation is just asking for trouble, huh? I'm sleepy, looking at all these Kleins...zzzzzzzzz....


Two pics just for you richieb....

plain old red with a chrome STEEL fork....:thumbsup:



















Steve


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm posting my Klein soon. I've been sprucing it up. So far the Mantra with the tranny has my vote.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I guess those old Attitudes, etc with the neon pain must be quite the find for those who love them, but I guess I just see virtually no difference between 3 of the entrants so far, except for faded paint.

I think Carsten should be allowed to post 3 or 4 bikes just to make for a more interesting MVB this month.

I DO like the red+chrome fork, though! Thanks!


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

richieb said:


> I just see virtually no difference between 3 of the entrants so far, except for faded paint


Kind of an over simplification, like saying "we ride old bikes on dirt", but yeah, I just realized there are three Team entries. I might resubmit a non-Team for variation.

Carsten, and a few others, are like the Schumacher of Kleins; if they get into the race, it's like, what's the point, I'm gonna get lapped, you know, a few times. The only way other people have a sliver of a chance is to stack the deck; 1990 - 1993 only, which guessing BP's logic, is strictly MC1 bar-stems and horizontal rear dropouts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

i suggested the separation in 85-89, 90-93 and 94-96 to keep the competition somewhat balanced and fair. 85-89 for the more basic bikes and that's the era most in-line with the spirit of this forum. and quite a few are still riders, some even with knobbies. 

90-93 i expected more MC1 Adroits and Attitudes to show up. but many of those are "wall hangers" and many owners were indeed scared away. 

94-96 are my favorites - more refined geometries and tubes, less flashy paints. 

anyways, i am not surprised about the low number of entries. 

Carsten


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Because it´s only aloud to enter one...this pic is just for you who are asking it...
I´m am a little scared at the moment...btw :eekster:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ShamusWave said:


> Because it´s only aloud to enter one...this pic is just for you who are asking it...
> I´m am a little scared at the moment...btw :eekster:


There we go! That's what I was hoping to see more of here.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

You do those builds right Shamus!


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

ShamusWave said:


> Because it´s only aloud to enter one...this pic is just for you who are asking it...
> I´m am a little scared at the moment...btw :eekster:


Wow! All nice clean builds and not a slick in the bunch!:thumbsup:


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

richieb said:


> I guess those old Attitudes, etc with the neon pain must be quite the find for those who love them, but I guess I just see virtually no difference between 3 of the entrants so far, except for faded paint.


When I ordered my Rascal, it was actually an upcharge ($180.00 if I remember correctly) to get it in solid Ultra Violet instead of the standard pink/violet fade.

I like all the pre-94 Kleins. During that era, a you could call them for whatever reason and talk to Gary himself.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

stan4000bikes said:


> Wow! All nice clean builds and not a slick in the bunch!:thumbsup:


And even better not one suspension fork.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm removing my 90 Team since there are a few posted and replacing it with my 93 Klein Attitude in Horizon Linear Fade. Acquired with suspension fork but owner kept pristine original fork in storage. I hacked a headset press to swap-install the rigid fork. I wasn't able to locate a 93 Mission Control for it so I settled with a 1992 which had different stem decals. Other than that, basic XTR.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

close your valve stem

that's really clean


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

hollister said:


> close your valve stem


Good eye.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Really nice and clean! :thumbsup: 
I think -93 models are the best ones... and I dont have any!:madman:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's my mutt. Pinnacle, Steve Potts Type II fork, Mavic roll-down MA-40, 8 speed conversion with Dura Ace rear hub and black XT front, ti hardware for the incredibly heavy Tioga T-Bone. Evil green flames make me want to drink an energy drink.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

winner.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

front wheel has labels, QR's don't match 

does that paint job have a name?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

hollister said:


> front wheel has labels, QR's don't match
> 
> does that paint job have a name?


 Wheel QR's certainly do. First gen Ringle with full threading (dunno why but on the first ones the threading went all the way. Mavic Roll-downs, not Keith roll-downs


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

holden said:


> I'm removing my 90 Team since there are a few posted and replacing it with my 93 Klein Attitude in Horizon Linear Fade. Acquired with suspension fork but owner kept pristine original fork in storage. I hacked a headset press to swap-install the rigid fork. I wasn't able to locate a 93 Mission Control for it so I settled with a 1992 which had different stem decals. Other than that, basic XTR.


Being the only non gator non team paint Attitude it gets my vote:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Wheel QR's certainly do. First gen Ringle with full threading (dunno why but on the first ones the threading went all the way. Mavic Roll-downs, not Keith roll-downs


I like it. Great looking bike (flames notwithstanding).

I think the threading across the entire skewer shaft was done on the steel version. The ti version is not like that.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I like it. Great looking bike (flames notwithstanding).
> 
> I think the threading across the entire skewer shaft was done on the steel version. The ti version is not like that.


I bet they just bought threaded rods to save on fab costs/time.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

bushpig said:


> Here's my mutt. Pinnacle, Steve Potts Type II fork, Mavic roll-down MA-40, 8 speed conversion with Dura Ace rear hub and black XT front, ti hardware for the incredibly heavy Tioga T-Bone. Evil green flames make me want to drink an energy drink.


I remember this paint scheme. (1991, I think) They were part of a spring promotion and a limited number were made. There was a Suntour-equipped version for a tick under $1000. (The chains broke on them on test rides. We had to replace them with HG chains). I recall that there was a Mission Control bar/stem with matching graphics.
Pretty rare piece nowadays.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

kingsting said:


> I remember this paint scheme. (1991, I think) They were part of a spring promotion and a limited number were made. There was a Suntour-equipped version for a tick under $1000. (The chains broke on them on test rides. We had to replace them with HG chains). I recall that there was a Mission Control bar/stem with matching graphics.
> Pretty rare piece nowadays.


That date sounds about right. I remember the cheap version had like XCD or something and it looked pretty chintzy. I don't remember hearing of a problem with the chains, but only one of the sister stores carried the cheaper bike. Do you remember what chains they were?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*The "Get Rid Of Old Inventory" Paint Scheme*

Weren't those just the prior years "green" pinnacles repainted in black and with the flames to disguise/justify it?

There's one floating around here locally.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I can get the ser# if it is helpful. I like the paint now. I was surprised to dig it when I received the bike.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

Shayne said:


> Weren't those just the prior years "green" pinnacles repainted in black and with the flames to disguise/justify it?
> 
> There's one floating around here locally.


You may be right. All the scratched bikes I've seen have green under the black paint. They just masked off the flames.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

kingsting said:


> You may be right. All the scratched bikes I've seen have green under the black paint. They just masked off the flames.


Masked off and then added the deeper green.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's my '92 Attitude. Rascal colors and a mish-mash of mid-90's parts. I would like to take her closer to stock someday but she makes a great rider.

No trailer queen!


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

Shayne said:


> Weren't those just the prior years "green" pinnacles repainted in black and with the flames to disguise/justify it?
> 
> There's one floating around here locally.


 My buddy worked at Klein back in the day and he said they painted so many frames green they couldn't get rid of them. So they decided to mask off the flames on the logos and paint em black. I think his wife still rides one. Those were the good old days $200 blem frames and cheap components. If I'd have only known:madman:


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

bushpig, your pinnacle is really nice! only thing that is bothering me is seatpost and saddle. i think a black shimano xt m730 seatpost with a black (or green  ) turbo would be worth a try.


----------

